# Arrows Entering target crooked - why?



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok so here is the deal. I'm shooting a Limbsaver DZ 32 at 27" and 62 lbs. I'm using a QAD rest with Beman ICS Hunter 400 arrows and FOBs. I realize I'm right on the line with whether I should shoot 400s or 500s but I stuck with the 400s becuase I already have a couple dozen.

The bow was set up and tuned, perfect through paper (bare shaft) and everything seems fine. When I shoot this set up with field points, it's great out to 50 yards, I have no complaints. The arrows fly true and enter the target perfectly. However here is the problem.

I put Slick Trick 100 gr broadheads (same ones I've used for years) on and not my arrow flight is not good. At 20 yards the arrows are ever so slightly angled to the right (the knock part of the arrow is drifting to the left). At 30 yards it's even worse so I havent' shot past 30. I've tried to make sure that I wasn't somehow making contact with the rest or my face while anchoring. 

The fact that it's only happening with the broadheads is strange to me. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TheArcheryBarn (Sep 2, 2010)

I would suggest trying a couple of things; (1) have you shot the broadheads through paper, if so what kind of tear do you get? (2)if you have a way, (I use an old arrow straightener for rollers) put the broadheads on and roll the arrows to see what, if any, kind of wobble you may be getting from the broadhead and also the nocks. (3) number your arrows, and try switching broadheads from arrow to arrow to see if you get any difference. Some broadheads fly differently on different arrow combinations. I have even gone so far as to discard some of my broadheads before season because I can't get them to fly to my desires. My question for you is, even though the tail is kicking out, are they grouping similar to your field points?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Walk back tune might help also,center shot could be off


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

As for the grouping, I've been shooting different bullseyes because I'm shooting FOBs. Accuracy-wise, they are doing good, however they are entering at a rather severe angle imo.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Cthuntfish said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> As for the grouping, I've been shooting different bullseyes because I'm shooting FOBs. Accuracy-wise, they are doing good, however they are entering at a rather severe angle imo.


Doesn't take very long to do a quick walk back check,thatd be my 1st thing to do.you should follow up paper tuning with walkback tuning.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you tried one of your shafts with regular fletching - put on with a pretty good helical?


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I'll be trying all of these suggestions this weekend when I get back from a work trip.


----------



## Bucknasty101 (Aug 16, 2010)

I shoot the same bow but with 29" DL. Absolutley LOVE MY LIMBSAVER! I had that problem at first too..I found that my drop away rest was a little bit off and my arrow spline was way off..I was shooting Carbon Express maxima 250's and it was rediculous how bad they were flying. I went to a shop and got a paper tune. I ended up going with 350's and it greatly improved the flight and the paper tune was right on.


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity Bucknasty - what'd it cost you to go in and get 'er paper-tuned? I need to do the same, got a ballpark figure that I can expect to pay?


----------



## TheArcheryBarn (Sep 2, 2010)

Bucknasty, Lardy125, et.al.
I built a paper tune device for a few bucks, and have it on a stand in my basement. I can send pics if interested, and talk you through the paper tuning process.


----------

